# Serienmail mit Thunderbird?



## ZeroEnna (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiss, ob und wie man eine Serienmail mit Thunderbird verschicken kann

 Ich meine damit aber nicht eine Mail mit mehreren Empfängern, das sieht dann nicht so schön aus wenn der Empfäger alle Nebenempfänger im Header sieht!


 mfG

 Zero Enna


----------



## Sinac (20. Januar 2005)

Dafür gibt es doch das BC-Feld


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. April 2005)

Und wenn ich jetzt eine  Mail mit mehreren E-Mail Adressen bekommen habe wie kann ich diese in meinem Adressbuch so speichern das sie auch als Serienmail verwendet werden?

Gruß


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. April 2005)

Hi,

da kenne ich nur die Möglichkeit im Adressbuch manuell eine Gruppe / Liste anzulegen. Oder immer auf die eine Mail ein "Allen antworten" machen...


----------

